# Roy Elghanayan or Tommy carruthers



## Robah (Dec 29, 2022)

Just wondering who is the best martial artist out of Roy or Tommy carruthers...one is jeet kune do and roy is krav maga


----------



## frank raud (Dec 29, 2022)

Robah said:


> Just wondering who is the best martial artist out of Roy or Tommy carruthers...one is jeet kune do and roy is krav maga


Definitely one, or the other.  Neither Krav or JKD have competitions, so you can't go by win/ loss records. As the styles are completely different, hard to make a comparison. Which one do YOU prefer? That's probably the right answer. Or maybe not.


----------



## Robah (Dec 29, 2022)

I think Tommy is probably able to have a real fight and win...but roy is really good


----------



## Robah (Dec 29, 2022)

Think scott adkins could really fight them well too


----------

